# USB2 Harddrive Prob

## xdamnx

Hi ho,

got following problem under 2.4.22 aswell as under 2.6.test5:

the usb2 driver for my chipset (SiS 7XXX) seem to load successful:

```
dmesg | grep ehci

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 5, pci mem e090d000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13
```

my usb keyboard and usb mouse work well, but when the usb2 harddrive is plugged in nothing happens. no message in dmesg that a new devices was detected....nothing.... so the usb-storage module can't load...

my current lsmod:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 192580  9 

sis_agp                 3584  1 

agpgart                26696  1 sis_agp

rtc                    10920  0 

usb_storage            23936  0 

hid                    23424  0 

ehci_hcd               21888  0 

sr_mod                 13216  0 

```

big thx for any help....

PS: this is the last thing to be working to get me using linux completely....

----------

## happypup

well this is not my area but do you have hotplug installed?

----------

## xdamnx

hmm what do you mean by installed ?? because i found no kernel flag to set for usb-hotplug...

but i think it's enabled because i can unplug and plug my mouse again and it will work...

----------

## happypup

emerge -p hotplug 

This is for if you have a zaurus or digital camera so that when you plug it in it sets up modules and runs any scripts you need like mounting etc.

Edit I'm not sure about the scipts but it does load the modules you need   :Very Happy: 

----------

## happypup

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53537&highlight=hotplug+kernel

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=33733&highlight=hotplug+kernel+hardrive

So it look like you need scsi support to

----------

## xdamnx

erm i got my hardrive working with the usb1.1 support, but this is sl0w as hell...

i've done following steps:

loaded following modules:

```

ehci_hcd    (for the usb2.0 support)

ohci_hcd    (for the usb1.1 support)

usb_storage (storage support  ;)

```

everything works but a 

hdparm -Tt /dev/sda1 

reveals a speed of 1MB/s

```

# hdparm -Tt /dev/sda1

/dev/sda1:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1080 MB in  2.00 seconds = 539.54 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  3.90 seconds =   1.03 MB/sec
```

but the kernel msges still say that usb 2.0 is enabled....

----------

## xdamnx

i changed back to the 2.4.22ck kernel due to chipset problems with my atapi-controller (cdrom found but not /dev/'ed correctly...)

but i have still the slow speeds with my usb2-hardrive...any1 got a working usb2 harddrive ??

----------

## xdamnx

i changed back to the 2.4.22ck kernel due to chipset problems with my atapi-controller (cdrom found but not /dev/'ed correctly...)

but i have still the slow speeds with my usb2-hardrive...any1 got a working usb2 harddrive ??

----------

## klarnox

I got a USB2 CD-RW working, but I don't know that I'll be able to help much because once the system detected the drive it just worked at USB2 speeds.  When I get home from work tonight I'll go through my setup notes and see if I have anything specific that might help.

----------

## xdamnx

that would be great, because i don't know what to do else  :Sad: 

----------

## klarnox

I checked my notes regarding my system setup and don't have anything special written down other than a note saying I needed scsi generic support (or maybe scsi disk support, not sure which because both were in the kernel of that machine) in the kernel in addition to USB2 support.

I don't know if that will be any help or not, but it's all I have.

----------

## dan2003

I'm running 2.6.0-test5-mm3 on my compaq nx9005 laptop.. what is really annoying is usb-storage doesnt wokr.. usb works i have a usb mouse.. but usb-stoarge is a no no....

 with full usb-storage, usb and scsi debug messages enbled this is what i get:

typical.. its just gone and worked!!!

this was for a zmate mmc reader 

also have a usb2.0 gl811 based usb hardrive which wasnt working..

summins gone wrong now.. need to reboot.. the zmate is still registered in /proc/bus/usb/devices though i removed it...

/var/log/kernel/current :

Sep 23 22:03:12 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 0/13

Sep 23 22:03:18 [kernel] usb-storage: Soft reset: clearing bulk-in endpoint halt

Sep 23 22:03:18 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result = 0

Sep 23 22:03:18 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result = 0

Sep 23 22:03:18 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:03:18 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:03:18 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecac0 path 2 ep1in 83160000 cc 8 --> status -75

Sep 23 22:03:18 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 23 22:03:18 [kernel] sda: cache data unavailable

Sep 23 22:03:18 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:03:48 [kernel] usb-storage: command_abort called

Sep 23 22:03:48 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code -104; transferred 0/4096

Sep 23 22:04:08 [kernel] usb-storage: Timeout -- cancelling URB

Sep 23 22:04:08 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:04:18 [kernel] usb-storage: command_abort called

Sep 23 22:04:18 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code -104; transferred 0/13

Sep 23 22:04:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Timeout -- cancelling URB

Sep 23 22:04:58 [kernel] usb-storage: Timeout -- cancelling URB

Sep 23 22:04:58 [kernel] usb-storage: Soft reset failed: -104

Sep 23 22:06:12 [kernel] usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0in

Sep 23 22:06:17 [kernel] usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0in

Sep 23 22:06:25 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:25 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:32 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:32 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:33 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:33 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:39 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:39 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:47 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:47 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:49 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:49 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:59 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:06:59 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:01 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:01 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:02 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:02 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:08 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:08 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:09 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:09 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:13 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:13 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ecd40 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:59 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ec840 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Sep 23 22:07:59 [kernel] ohci-hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb c46ec840 path 2 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

hmmmm........

----------

## dan2003

yep.. my usb2 drive is not working, only the zmate mmc. i have comented out the lines in unsual_dev.h as well now and it still does'nt work.

In kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r5/6/7 i have to comment out like so :

/* Reported by Peter Marks <peter.marks@turner.com>

 * Like the SIIG unit above, this unit needs an INQUIRY to ask for exactly

 * 36 bytes of data.  No more, no less. That is the only reason this entry

 * is needed.

 *

 * ST818 slim drives (rev 0.02) don't need special care.

*/

/*UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x05e3, 0x0702, 0x0000, 0x0001,

                "EagleTec",

                "External Hard Disk",

                US_SC_DEVICE, US_PR_DEVICE, NULL,

                US_FL_FIX_INQUIRY ),

*/

to make it work but its still not working with this done in 2.6.0-test5-mm3.

i don't get a /dev/sda, or/dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1, but do get a /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/generic. 

After power up and plugin in the dirve i get this in /var/log/kernel/current 

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xb L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 36 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Fixing INQUIRY data to show SCSI rev 2 - was 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc L 37 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 37 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/37

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- short transfer

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Fixing INQUIRY data to show SCSI rev 2 - was 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel]   Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK8113MAT         Rev: 0811

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured.

Need input!!!

feed me....

----------

## dan2003

yep.. my usb2 drive is not working, only the zmate mmc. i have comented out the lines in unsual_dev.h as well now and it still does'nt work.

In kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r5/6/7 i have to comment out like so :

/* Reported by Peter Marks <peter.marks@turner.com>

 * Like the SIIG unit above, this unit needs an INQUIRY to ask for exactly

 * 36 bytes of data.  No more, no less. That is the only reason this entry

 * is needed.

 *

 * ST818 slim drives (rev 0.02) don't need special care.

*/

/*UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x05e3, 0x0702, 0x0000, 0x0001,

                "EagleTec",

                "External Hard Disk",

                US_SC_DEVICE, US_PR_DEVICE, NULL,

                US_FL_FIX_INQUIRY ),

*/

to make it work but its still not working with this done in 2.6.0-test5-mm3.

i don't get a /dev/sda, or/dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1, but do get a /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/generic. 

After power up and plugin in the dirve i get this in /var/log/kernel/current 

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xb L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 36 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Fixing INQUIRY data to show SCSI rev 2 - was 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc L 37 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 37 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/37

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- short transfer

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Fixing INQUIRY data to show SCSI rev 2 - was 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel]   Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK8113MAT         Rev: 0811

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured.

Need input!!!

feed me....

----------

## dan2003

yep.. my usb2 drive is not working, only the zmate mmc. i have comented out the lines in unsual_dev.h as well now and it still does'nt work.

In kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r5/6/7 i have to comment out like so :

/* Reported by Peter Marks <peter.marks@turner.com>

 * Like the SIIG unit above, this unit needs an INQUIRY to ask for exactly

 * 36 bytes of data.  No more, no less. That is the only reason this entry

 * is needed.

 *

 * ST818 slim drives (rev 0.02) don't need special care.

*/

/*UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x05e3, 0x0702, 0x0000, 0x0001,

                "EagleTec",

                "External Hard Disk",

                US_SC_DEVICE, US_PR_DEVICE, NULL,

                US_FL_FIX_INQUIRY ),

*/

to make it work but its still not working with this done in 2.6.0-test5-mm3.

i don't get a /dev/sda, or/dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1, but do get a /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/generic. 

After power up and plugin in the dirve i get this in /var/log/kernel/current 

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xb L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 36 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Fixing INQUIRY data to show SCSI rev 2 - was 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc L 37 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 37 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/37

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- short transfer

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Fixing INQUIRY data to show SCSI rev 2 - was 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel]   Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK8113MAT         Rev: 0811

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured.

Need input!!!

feed me....

----------

## dan2003

yep.. my usb2 drive is not working, only the zmate mmc. i have comented out the lines in unsual_dev.h as well now and it still does'nt work.

In kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r5/6/7 i have to comment out like so :

/* Reported by Peter Marks <peter.marks@turner.com>

 * Like the SIIG unit above, this unit needs an INQUIRY to ask for exactly

 * 36 bytes of data.  No more, no less. That is the only reason this entry

 * is needed.

 *

 * ST818 slim drives (rev 0.02) don't need special care.

*/

/*UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x05e3, 0x0702, 0x0000, 0x0001,

                "EagleTec",

                "External Hard Disk",

                US_SC_DEVICE, US_PR_DEVICE, NULL,

                US_FL_FIX_INQUIRY ),

*/

to make it work but its still not working with this done in 2.6.0-test5-mm3.

i don't get a /dev/sda, or/dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1, but do get a /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/generic. 

After power up and plugin in the dirve i get this in /var/log/kernel/current 

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xb L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 36 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Fixing INQUIRY data to show SCSI rev 2 - was 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc L 37 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 37 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/37

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- short transfer

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Fixing INQUIRY data to show SCSI rev 2 - was 0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel]   Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK8113MAT         Rev: 0811

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 23 22:19:54 [kernel] WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured.

Need input!!!

feed me....

----------

## xdamnx

don't know whats happening with your dirve but what drivers (lsmod) are loaded and did the kernel assing a scsi-lun to your drive ??

in my case this is the loading process:

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:03.0-1, assigned address 2

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Maxtor    Model: 5000XT v01.00.00  Rev: 0100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 490232832 512-byte hdwr sectors (250999 MB)

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

```

modules.autoload:  (in case you did everything modular)

ohci-hcd

usb-storage

don't know if this helps you...

----------

## xdamnx

i've tested again with ehci support only but the usb-storage won't be touched if i plug or unplug my hardrive...

if i additionally load the usb1.1 driver the drive will be enabled instantly...but with the slow speed of usb 1.1...  :Sad: 

i don't know what to do else, because i dont get any error messages....

[edit]

i tried to disable acpi but still the same problems...

[/edit]

----------

## xdamnx

YEAH i got the solution to my problem,

thanks to the Linux-USB Mailing list, especially Mr Gowdy =)

I had to disable USB-Legacy support in BIOS, and load the drivers in right order and everything works with fine =) 

my modules.autoload:

```
#Loading  usb modules:

usb-ohci

ehci-hcd

input

keybdev

mousedev

hid

```

maybe this helps others with SiS chipset notebooks  :Wink: 

Big thx to all who helped me with this thingy,

----------

## dan2003

does naybody knw what "usb-legacy support" in the bios actually does? i had to disblae this to prevent my keyboard and touchpad locking when i enter X.

And about the scsi thing. the lun gets assigned.. cdrecord --scanbus repoets the following:

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'QSI     ' 'CDRW/DVD SBW-241' 'VH04' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'TOSHIBA ' 'MK8113MAT       ' '0811' Disk

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

scsibus2:

        2,0,0   200) 'ADAPTEC ' 'ACB-5500        ' 'FAKE' NON CCS Removable Disk

        2,1,0   201) *

        2,2,0   202) *

        2,3,0   203) *

        2,4,0   204) *

        2,5,0   205) *

        2,6,0   206) *

        2,7,0   207) *

scsibus1 is my usb2 hdd, scsibus2 is my mmc card reader which works.

----------

